# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Ечередно нокаут Емельяненко, как точка в его спортивной карьере.

## mishau_

Срубил соперника на второй минуте. Этим боем Федор завершил свою карьеру в спорте и теперь прдолжит ее в бизнесе - будет заниматься рекламой "меринов". 
Смотрим.

----------

